# Where are the remote controls on fire engines located?



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

For my story, there is a situation involving a fire truck, where I wanted characters to extend the ladder.  I wanted to know where the controls were to extend the ladder, and I came across this article on it:

https://www.fireapparatusmagazine.c...one-wireless-remote-controls-fire-trucks.html

I thought that a remote control is even better, because then I can have a character extend the ladder and he can be wherever he wants, and doesn't have to be on top of the truck next to the ladder to do it.

However, inside a fire truck, where would the remote control to extend the ladder be located, if anyone knows?  I couldn't find where it would be located.  Thanks, if anyone knows.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 12, 2019)

Have you never heard of Google, Bing and other search engines? has it not occured to you to walk down to your local fire station and ask them? You could always look up the manufacturers website or do you just prefer research by proxy?


----------



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, I found the article with the remote using google and the net, but was not able to find anything else online about where the remote is located.  I only asked on here, cause I was not able to find anything more on google as to where it would be located.

I'll go down and ask.


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 12, 2019)

I know that on tow trucks, and other trucks that I've worked with, the controls are on the side, usually about mid-body on the passenger side. I've not seen any of them with a remote control, though.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh okay, after reading about this remote control feature, I thought it would come in handy for my plot cause then the character operating the ladder, does not have to actually be on the truck, and can be more mobile.


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 12, 2019)

Actually, I _did_ read one article that talked about the use of remote controls. It looks like something that's currently in development, so perhaps, my friend, you are on the tip of the spear!


----------



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh okay.  I searched all throughout google, but when I type in fire engine ladder remote control, or something like that, all these websites that talk about toy fire engines that are operated with remote controls come up.  I cannot find anything else on it, other than the one article.  I went down the fire station, and they said that the person who would know that will have to get back to me later.


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 12, 2019)

Jeez..... They didn't know??? Holy crap!


----------



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

Is it cause it's still on the tip of the spear, is that why they didn't know?


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 12, 2019)

"Tip of the spear" means that you are on the cutting edge. A remote control is still a new and experimental technology. I would think ANY fireman would know where the controls to their vehicle are; that's all.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh well I asked about the remote control specifically, so maybe they needed some specific for that.  I don't know.  In the article it said that some fire stations purchased it so far, so not sure if there one where I lived would have, but I'm guessing no, since it's new, like you said.  In the article, the is a photograph of where the remote is kept.  It looks like part of the truck with other controls, but not sure which part that is exactly.


----------

